# Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo Cigar Review - Excellant smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

New to cigars, tried this one from a friend an loved it mild to medium. Great all the way through non acidic
bought a box

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo Cigar Review - Excellant smoke


----------

